# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  церковь/church service

## крупскяа



----------


## Basil77

That's a catholic church. 
Orthodox church:

----------


## крупскяа

> That's a catholic church. 
> Orthodox church:

 Somel Christian churches find God and his Son Jesus Christ sancrosanct. But my own church or denomination only find God sancrosanct. We do not consider Jesus Christ, God. Now that Jesus Christ presently exists in person, he is subject to criticism including the fact that he coddles a communist relative. His bitterest enemy is his communist household member. As I said, our Christian church do not find Jesus Christ sancrosanct. He is the Son of God, yes. But he is not God. There is only ONE God, God of Abraham from whom we Christians, Moslems, and Jews descended. No offense to all the good God fearing members of the Russian Orthodox Church, good God fearing members of Catholic faith and all other God-fearing members of other denominations.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Now that Jesus Christ *presently exists in person*, he is subject to criticism including the fact that he coddles *a communist relative*. His bitterest enemy is his *communist household member*.

   ::  Elaborate, please.

----------

